# Freezing Curry



## ChocFingers (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi All!

I found a curry (Chicken Madras) in the freezer tonight. It has a date label on it.

It's been in there since 24th March so 4 months 1 week. Will it still be safe to cook / reheat and eat once thawed in the fridge obviously?

Also just read something online on not refreezing meat, it could (I can't recall now) have been made with previously frozen chicken (I know chicken can be frozen for up to a year) but not sure how long the other ingredients will last and will it matter that the meat has been refrozen considering it has been cooked before being refrozen?

Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 30, 2019)

It should be fine. The bit about not refreezing meat has more to do with deteriorating texture than with safety. It does not apply to thawing frozen meat, cooking it in a recipe then freezing the cooked leftovers.

I'd thaw your curry in the fridge as you mentioned, cook and enjoy.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 30, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> It should be fine. The bit about not refreezing meat has more to do with deteriorating texture than with safety. It does not apply to thawing frozen meat, cooking it in a recipe then freezing the cooked leftovers.
> 
> I'd thaw your curry in the fridge as you mentioned, cook and enjoy.



I agree.


----------



## ChocFingers (Jul 31, 2019)

What about the amount of time? 3 months is usually what people say for most things.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 31, 2019)

Only way you'll find out is to do it. 

Some meals freeze better than others.  By that I mean the texture and taste may change.  ...and by that I mean _some_ vegies textures will change but be acceptable, _sometimes_ meat texture changes but be acceptable.  It all depends on your tolerance for difference in a specific recipe.  Spices too _sometimes_ change but be acceptable. 

So go for it and let us know your decision on delectablility!


----------



## ChocFingers (Jul 31, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> Only way you'll find out is to do it.
> 
> Some meals freeze better than others. By that I mean the texture and taste may change. ...and by that I mean _some_ vegies textures will change but be acceptable, _sometimes_ meat texture changes but be acceptable. It all depends on your tolerance for difference in a specific recipe. Spices too _sometimes_ change but be acceptable.
> 
> So go for it and let us know your decision on delectablility!


 
I meant for food safety not taste but anyway, gonna give it a go tomorrow night.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 31, 2019)

ChocFingers said:


> I meant for food safety not taste but anyway, gonna give it a go tomorrow night.


It should be safe if it was frozen the whole time. When there is a limit on how long a food / dish can be frozen, it's about taste and texture, not safety.


----------



## ChocFingers (Aug 2, 2019)

I forgot to reply last night.

Had the curry last night. It was absolutely delicious. 

There was no reduction in taste or texture in any of it.

Must go out tomorrow and get some more curry paste to do another.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 2, 2019)

Great!


----------

